# Hinds Beverages Orillia embossed bottle



## RCO (Jul 28, 2019)

I ran across this bottle on the weekend , found it at a street market , vendor there has bottles and I've known him for years . but never knew he had this bottle , in fact don't recall ever seeing it  before despite the fact its local to my area . 


its for " Hinds Beverages Orillia "  , if you've seen my posts over the years , have posted some other bottles from this bottler . is some acl's from the 50's and even early aqua style bottles . this one has a 20's or 30's era look to it , neat look with the lettering the way it is , is a small crack on the side , near the 7 oz part . 

it would seem to be am uncommon variation for this bottler , if I've never seen it before as I've seen a lot of Hinds bottles over the years . and I have at least 8 other Hinds bottles but never seen this one before .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 28, 2019)

I've never seen that one either, though that's not surprising since Orillia is a fair way from me.  Definitely looks like an early one, I think you're right about 20s or 30s, and probably not the latter half of the 30s either.


----------



## RCO (Jul 29, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've never seen that one either, though that's not surprising since Orillia is a fair way from me.  Definitely looks like an early one, I think you're right about 20s or 30s, and probably not the latter half of the 30s either.



Orillia is a small area so not a lot of people would encounter Orillia bottles in the wild , some Hinds bottles show up at the Toronto bottle show but I've never seen anything similar to this one before 

almost has to be from the 20's or 30's era but according to my book this company used the following names 

F P Hinds and son (  1901-1929 
F P Hinds and Sons ( 1928-1940 ) 
Hinds Beverages ( 1939 -1944 )
Hinds Beverages Ltd ( 1945-1964 ) then must of went out of business or bought out 

the name on the bottle would seem to fit into 1939-1944 period


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 29, 2019)

Hmm I'd be pretty shocked if that bottle is from the WWII era.  It's possible that they were labeling their products as "Hinds Beverages" while still being called F P Hinds and Sons officially.


----------



## RCO (Jul 30, 2019)

I found this Hinds bottle swimming a couple years ago , is a picture of a complete one I have as well . want to say that it was found with or nearby 30's era bottles 

the company name on the bottle is F P Hinds and Son


----------



## Lhinds (Feb 13, 2021)

RCO said:


> I ran across this bottle on the weekend , found it at a street market , vendor there has bottles and I've known him for years . but never knew he had this bottle , in fact don't recall ever seeing it  before despite the fact its local to my area .
> 
> 
> its for " Hinds Beverages Orillia "  , if you've seen my posts over the years , have posted some other bottles from this bottler . is some acl's from the 50's and even early aqua style bottles . this one has a 20's or 30's era look to it , neat look with the lettering the way it is , is a small crack on the side , near the 7 oz part .
> ...


I would be interested in any Hinds bottles as it was my family


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2021)

Lhinds said:


> I would be interested in any Hinds bottles as it was my family



I still have the 2 bottles but I'm a bottle collector and local history buff and not interested in selling either . I don't have duplicates of either bottle other than the broken one I found swimming 

Hinds bottles do come up for sale online regularly , I'd be willing to send you a link if I see anything or come across one in an antique store in my travels 

I'd normally recommend the Toronto bottle show in april but it won't be running this year due to covid , I'd often see Hinds bottles at it , its a good place to find bottles


----------



## Lhinds (Feb 14, 2021)

I have quite a few bottles but am always interested in any others out there.  Thanks for the tip on the bottle show I will keep that in mind when things get back to normal.
Thank you


----------



## RCO (Feb 16, 2021)

i found some old Hinds Beverages ads in a barrie newspaper from the 40's , unfortuently there all for pepsi and don't mention anything about the local flavours but still neat


----------



## JKL (Feb 17, 2021)

Lhinds said:


> I have quite a few bottles but am always interested in any others out there.  Thanks for the tip on the bottle show I will keep that in mind when things get back to normal.
> Thank you


Being this is historically your family business do you have any history or interesting facts that you can share?  Also can you share a picture or two of the Hinds bottles you have.  I'd love to see them.


----------

